# Imac G5 problem



## confrontation (May 14, 2007)

i have an imac G5 that keeps freezing up to the point i need to turn it of manually i also get an error message saying the operating system has quit and i need to restart the computer and everytime it freezes up there is a long load whirring noise(im guessing its the HDD).


The only programs used on the computer are Iphoto , Itunes , Firefox and Photoshop.
After about 2 weeks of it doing that i reformatted the HDD but after doing that it didnt stop the problem (i didnt reinstall photoshop)
Also the only things plugged into the usb ports are the Keyboard , camera cable and ipod cable.
Imac specs.

PowerPC G5 processor 1.6GHz
180Gig Serial ATA hard drive 
NVIDIA GeForce 5200 Ultra GPU
Mac OSX


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It could be that the hard drive is going out on it. The best way to test it is to install the OS on and then boot off of an external disk and see if that problem goes away. Now when the internal disk starts to lock up, the OS will not crash, the Finder may seem to freeze until it gives up on the hard drive, but the OS will not. Of course you could put a new hard drive in the iMac too.


----------



## confrontation (May 14, 2007)

the thing is it doesnt happen all the time but it could happen at least 1 time aday or even every 2 days.
is there any other way to test the HDD?
I mean its been at the repair shop for about a month and they cant find the problem (i have rang him many times and he has said he hasnt spent much time on it)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open Disk Utility in the Utility folder and select the drive from the left pane, then look at the bottom for S.M.A.R.T. status and see what it says there.


----------

